# Water bowl dumping puppy?



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina, 6 months, started dumping her water bowl almost as soon as I put new water into it. I have a plastic mat under her bowls that fortunately catches most of the water. Any thoughts as on how to get her to stop? I was also thinking of getting her another bowl that is less dumpable or get a stainless steel bowl that DH sets in concrete. :biggrin1: Oh she does not do this with her food which is in an identical bowl.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I use a water bottle with Quincy. He also has a bowl available but he doesn't dump it.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Just change the bowl type. I use a pet water fountain though.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't know there were water bottles for dogs. That might be a good option. The water fountain might be a bit much for her as she is 6 lbs. I also worried about her dumping that or are they full proof? I think a trip to the pet store is in order.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We use heavy ceramic ones with straight sides. I don't remember one of them ever getting turned over.

Not this exact one, but very similar. Ours have smooth glazes so they are easy to clean.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/112205694/alpine-pottery-stoneware-crock-dog-bowl?ref=sr_gallery_14&ga_includes%5B%5D=tags&ga_search_query=pottery+dog+bowl&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I think a heavy ceramic bowl is your answer!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

We use both water bottles and a ceramic bowl. There has been no spilling, although once Momo put the bowl in her mouth and slammed it on the floor when I didn't see that it was empty. ound:


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

LOL Momo let you know she was thirsty I guess. They are so cute!



Momo means Peach said:


> We use both water bottles and a ceramic bowl. There has been no spilling, although once Momo put the bowl in her mouth and slammed it on the floor when I didn't see that it was empty. ound:


Tom King thank you for the link with the picture. I am going out shopping tonight and will see if there is one in the pet store like it.

We just came back from the pet store and I bought two heavy bowls. Wish me luck. We have all wooden floors and water is no good on that so I need to find a solution.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Anna6 said:


> LOL Momo let you know she was thirsty I guess. They are so cute!
> 
> And how! She doesn't usually drink a whole lot, so, for her to do that, she must have been. I got her message loud and clear. :brick::biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We are using a purex mixing bowl, Vet suggested it instead of the ceramic bowl I have been using, I like the bottles best but Boo Boo doesn't use them anymore. The heaver bowl should work.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie will warn us first by barking at the bowl, then if we don't come running, she turns it over. She will not drink out of the bowl if the cat has or if the water is not fresh. I have changed to a smaller one and that helps. Also has a wide base so she can't just tip it over. She brings her food bowl to us also if it is empty.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My water bowls are raised up in a holder. I have a wood holder and metal holder. Better for their necks and they can't spill them. My guys drink a ton so I don't use a water bottle. They tend to gulp water after a long hike.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody has stainless steel bowls in a holder. They aren't particularly heavy and he could flip them easily if he had a mind to, but he's only done it once and I'm not even sure it was on purpose. His signal when his water bowl is empty is to go lay down in front of the fridge (I keep his water jug in there). I'm like, "seriously, THAT is your signal?" It took me a while to figure out why he was laying down in the kitchen because it was unusual for him to do that.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina only dumps the water bowl when I put water in it. She might leap up some water as soon as I put it down and the next move is grab and dump. We now have half a day behind us with the new ceramic bowl. So far so good. She did check it out the new ceramic bowl this morning and checked the edges as if to see if she could dump it. At least that is what it looked like to me. It might just have been that she noticed it was different.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just in case she dumps that one, here is what I have. I don't think she could dump these!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread made me smile. reminded me of my first dog, that I got at 5 months old, an anatolian female, Makena. she had a big (8 qt) stainless water bowl. but every evening, when I'd come home from work, most of the water would be gone. my BFF at the time and roomie spied the pup one morning after I left for work, and she was splashing all the water out, just a fun thing she liked to do. My current pack of three don't do that, thank goodness.

It's hysterical to hear about that dog that won't drink out of the water bowl if the cat did, too funny!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, this is turning into a fun thread!! 

Tillie gladly shares her water with 3 cats, never complains and is a moderate drinker. ound: IF the bowl is empty when she is thirst she just licks and licks and licks... that's my clue to FILL up the bowl MOM! lol


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted used to knock out all the water with his paws when he was little. I think he was just cooling himself off because it was so hot. Now he just drinks out of it. Although I dont often miss refilling it, when I have you can hear his dog tag hitting the bottom of the bowl as he laps up the non-existent water!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am happy to share that the heavy ceramic bowl did the trick for now. No more spilled water. Thank you for your help!


----------



## jonesdavid01 (Nov 9, 2012)

As pet lovers, we all know that our dog needs proper nutrition and health care. We feed him the best food we can find and make sure he gets the exercise and water he needs. But when it comes to your dogs drinking water, I recommend you to use pet water fountain.

You should avoid plastic bowls unless you know with absolute certainty that they are PVC & BPA free. Get a nice glass, ceramic, or (better yet) stainless steel bowl for your dogs water.

I hope my recommendation will help you a lot.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for your recommendation. As I posted I got ceramic bowls. You think I should still consider going to stainless steel because of benefits? The ceramic ones seem to work well in preventing water dumping and they are kind of cute.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been looking for a water bottle that I can attach to the outside of Indy's crate. I've found all sorts of styles for small rodents and just a few that are labeled for "dogs" but I was hoping to get some ideas from anyone who's used them.

Do you have any favorites? Dislikes? Would a bottle labeled for a "rabbit" work for a Hav? 

It's also important that it attaches to the outside of the crate. I know we'll be traveling and I want Indy to have access to water without it spilling all over his blankets.

Thank you!
~ Morgan


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Anna6 said:


> Thank you for your recommendation. As I posted I got ceramic bowls. You think I should still consider going to stainless steel because of benefits? The ceramic ones seem to work well in preventing water dumping and they are kind of cute.


 If I was to use ceramic I would get a stoneware one. Earthenware isn't fired as hot and can crazing that may cause bacteria. Or just be sure to check the bowl. I use my feasta ware for their food. The other issue is older ceramics can have lead in them. If you see red in an older pot it more than likely is lead. I was a pottery major in collage and ran a company for over 15 years.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Interesting to see how many of our puppies are doing the same. Cora has a ceramic bowl, quite a heavy one, yet he manages to turn it upside down. He also has a stainless steal water - food combo, on a stand. He leaves the water bowl alone, but takes out the food bowl and brings it to the living room, in front of us, when he wants more.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bama likes to dig in her water bowl, but I don't l know if she has ever flipped it over. Sometimes we wonder if she was trying to cool off, sometimes we thought maybe she was playing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea! I vote on a heavier bowl. Maybe he doesn't like the color of the bowl, maybe he can't tell there is water in the bowl...that is why he is knocking it over to find out.


----------

